# Pork Roll Time...oh boy! Beware....MANY Pix!



## couger78 (Dec 15, 2012)

December is a crazy month for me at the church office, so between work and other obligations around the home (the Christmas Honey-Do list), I’ve had little or no time to make meats of the tubular variety.

But I had a chance this weekend to do some grinding & stuffing, so I asked the troops in my household what they’d like me to make as Christmas is approaching fast. The popular choice was having me make* PORK ROLL* — aka _*“Taylor’s Ham.”*_

Many of you know what I’m talking about here. If you’re not familiar with this tangy & porky delight, do a quick internet search & you’ll discover all you need to know about the tasty stuff. It’s big back east (my wife’s family is from New Jersey), and around Christmas, it was a popular treat for her family. My boys & I have enjoyed it as well—even though we’re native Californi-yuns.

It was a big hit the last time I made it _(waaaay back in July of 2011)._

So enough of the blather…*on to the fun stuff!*

Start with three pounds of nearly-frozen *hickory-smoked bacon*…













Bacon_3lbs_lg_zps002bc8da.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






Also needed is about 7 pounds of *fresh pork shoulder*, cut up & iced for the grinder…













Pork_7lbs_lg_zps51d0cc16.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






Start by grinding the bacon. I’m using a 4.5mm plate for the initial grind…













Bacon_grind_lg_zpse41bbc58.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






Next up is the pork shoulder grind. Same plate size…













Pork_grind_lg_zpsb4f45a7e.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






*SPICES lined up*. Simple & few ingredients.I upped the amount of* salt* and the* ECA* I used last time. The pork roll last time just needed a bit more of the saltiness & tang…













PorkRoll_ingred_lg_zps70342632-1.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






I added the dry ingredients to the meat, with the exception of the ECA

—which shall be added just prior to stuffing. Before mixing, I add the *port*…













Pork_Port_lg_zps066b52f5.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






My *Custom Mixers* are primed and ready to go. Thickly-insulated gloves make this job easy without the pain of frost-bite…













Pork_Mix_lg_zpsc906a4ec.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






After 10-12 minutes of robust mixing, the meat has developed into a nice, sticky paste…













Pork_Mixed01_lg_zpsef1b29a5.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






Before stuffing, however, I want a finer texture and so I run the meat paste through the grinder using a fine plate (3.0mm). This hopefully will ensure a very uniform texture in the final product…













Pork_FineGrind_lg_zps8fe3685b.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






Comparing the before & after of the single grind (4.5mm) and the meat following a second fine (3mm) grind…













Pork_sidebyside_lg_zpscd66c2a2.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






One last addition & mix— *the ECA is added* now and I’ll gently incorporate this thoroughly into the meat paste. A quick test-fry of the mix got thumbs up from the lucky tasters…













Pork_ECA_lg_zps13c3c962.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






While all this mixing & grinding was going on, I had three fibrous casing soaking in warm water. In the past I’ve used muslin or cotton bags for pork roll, but since I was without, I opted to use these* 3x20” fibrous* from Butcher & Packer…













Pork_casing_lg_zps376d105f.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






My son helped with my little* 5lb Grizzly stuffer* & in no time we had 3 good-sized chubs hog-ringed & ready to go in the fridge…













Pork_stuffed_lg_zps9b13dd50.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 15, 2012






Since I’m booked all day tomorrow, it looks like these chubs will have to wait a day or so before they hit the smoker & poacher.

More to come…
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kevin


----------



## venture (Dec 16, 2012)

Stop it!

I clicked on a pork roll?

Now I end up with another of your wonderful fine ground sausages?

Yeah, you didn't plan on those in the fridge overnight, did you?

This looks like another winner from you Kevin?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice work as always Kevin. I'm looking forward to the sliced view.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 16, 2012)

those look really good. Cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2012)

Truly impressive. I bow to you sir.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking good Kevin!!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2012)

Sticks look awesome Kevin.....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....


----------



## couger78 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got the pork roll chubs in the smoker early this afternoon—as well as 5-pounds of meat sticks I made in the morning.

I keep an eye on the temps throughout the day. I anticipate this could be a fairly long smoke. Outside temp is 40°F, cools & damp.

I'm using the 'Pitmaster's Blend' pellets for smoke-generation.

One hour in...













Stx_smokn_1hr_lg_zpsd5b3e872.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 17, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2012)

The texture looks spot on. I am surprised at how few ingredients there are. I assume you had the real deal? How does yours compare? Poli claims Taylor's is not smoked, you like it better smoked?...JJ


----------



## venture (Dec 17, 2012)

Kevin, that is a picture of goodness right there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 18, 2012)

Never heard of it before, but it looks great.

Just googled it and I may have to try this.  Any comparison as to what it tastes like for someone who has no frame of reference? (yeah, I know that's a hard question, sort of like asking what does a chicken taste like).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Never heard of it before, but it looks great.
> 
> Just googled it and I may have to try this.  Any comparison as to what it tastes like for someone who has no frame of reference? (yeah, I know that's a hard question, sort of like asking what does a chicken taste like).


Closest I can think of is...Less salty and somewhat more tart, fine ground SPAM. There is not a Diner in NJ, NY or eastern PA that does not feature a Pork Roll, Egg and Cheese on a Hard Roll (Kaiser Roll) Sandwich. I live in Central PA and Pork Roll is either hard to find, expensive or completely unheard of. BTW...They have No Idea what a Hard Roll is within 30 miles of Harrisburg. If I get confirmation that this is close I will definitely make some...JJ






	

		
			
		

		
	
    DAMN...NOW I'M HUNGRY AND HOMESICK!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great Kevin!!!!



dward51 said:


> Any comparison as to what it tastes like for someone who has no frame of reference? (yeah, I know that's a hard question, sort of like asking what does a chicken taste like).



Taylor's tastes like a sour ham patty, too sour for my taste!!!!
I live with a Joyzee native, those people are insane!!!! LOL

~Martin


----------



## sam3 (Dec 18, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great Kevin!!!!
> Taylor's tastes like a sour ham patty, too sour for my taste!!!!
> I live with a Joyzee native, those people are insane!!!! LOL
> ~Martin


There is no such thing as "Pork Roll" in NJ.

It's called Taylor Ham. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The sandwich Jimmy posted is the classic "THEC".


----------



## couger78 (Dec 18, 2012)

sam3 said:


> There is no such thing as "Pork Roll" in NJ.
> 
> It's called Taylor Ham.


Indeed. As Sam stated— "Taylor's Ham" is the name it was (and is) called by my wife and her family—and that's how I always refer to it.

Back to the Smoker: I pulled the meat sticks after 7 hours and let them cool on a rack ( see my other thread if interested in seeing the sticks), and placed the 3 large chubs into a 160° hot water bath. The IT of the chubs was at 128° when I pulled them from the smoker. After 25 minutes, they were ready (154°) to pull from the poacher. From there, into an ice bath and an overnight stay in the refrigerator.

*NEXT DAY*: It's sample time! 

The chubs had firmed up nicely and were ready to slice.

The roll had an nice sweet, smokey aroma as I sliced it. The appearance was nice & uniform—even a bit more emulsified than the typical store-bought stuff.













porkroll_slice_lg_zps804ca863.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 18, 2012






On to the grill: Mmmmmm! The smell of Taylor's Ham cooking is reminiscent of both bacon AND of ham!













porkroll_fry_lg_zps290134c5.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 18, 2012






Great way to start the day! Sweet, smokey, tangy (!).....I like a little mustard on mine, but Taylors Ham is pretty darn tasty by itself













porkroll_sandwich_lg_zpsa142e041.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 18, 2012






Overall, the flavor in this recipe is REAL close to the Taylor's Ham I had from NJ. My wife concurs.

One of the great things about making it yourself is tweaking it to your own tastes (more tang, less sweetness, etc.), and I know EXACTLY what is in it.

Kevin


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great and like JJ, I love the stuff but they don't know what Ham Loaf is here so I know darn well they have no idea what Taylor Ham is!!!!

Got a recipe?


----------



## sam3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great Kevin!!


----------



## couger78 (Dec 18, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The texture looks spot on. I am surprised at how few ingredients there are. I assume you had the real deal? How does yours compare? Poli claims Taylor's is not smoked, you like it better smoked?...JJ


Jimmy, I've had the real deal for years as my wife's family would bring out rolls of Taylors Ham from NJ every Christmas. We'd have it for breakfast, lunch, late night snacks...

I used to order it direct but the shipping to California was killer ($$$). Cheaper to have the in-laws bring some out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If Taylors _doesnt _smoke it, then either they add liquid smoke or they use some sort of smoked pork product into the mix, because it definitely has a slightly _'smoked'_ pork taste to it.

My version—which is a modified version of Poli's take on it—isn't as salty as the original, has a bit more tang—and probably a bit leaner as well.

I like both, but I'm partial to the home-made variety. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kevin


----------



## dward51 (Dec 18, 2012)

There was no way I was going to compare that product to Spam!

That looks great.  Going to bookmark this one.


----------



## venture (Dec 18, 2012)

If the pics are an indication, you have a real winner there, Kevin!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## couger78 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's what I used to make this. _*DO adjust the ECA to your tastes*_. 

WE like a lot of TANG so used the max amount shown.

Kevin

*PORK ROLL (TAYLORS HAM)*

Pork Butt/Picnic......7lbs/3175g

Hickory-smoked Bacon.........3lbs/1361g

Kosher Salt....34g

Dextrose.......18g

Cure#1.........10.5g*

White Pepper...11g

Port...................2 TBL

Encapsulated Citric Acid (ECA)......17g—34g**

_*Less needed due to cure present in bacon_

_** Level of tang; adjust to taste._

1. Partially freeze bacon & pork

2. Grind bacon & pork through medium plate

3. Mix pork, bacon & all spices, cure & port—_except for the ECA_.

4. Regrind the mixture with a fine plate (3mm) —if smoother consistency is desired.

5. Add ECA & mix well before stuffing.

6. Fry a sample & adjust seasonings if necessary

7. Stuff into 3”+ fibrous casings or muslin sack(s).

*SMOKE*

Prewarm smoker to 120°

• Hang chubs for an hour or so to dry.

• Smoke at 130-150° for 3-4 hours until IT reaches 125° or higher.

*POACH*

Poach in 165° water bath until IT hits 152°

Drop in ice bath & keep them there until IT reaches 100°

Refrigerate overnight to firm before slicing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2012)

dward51 said:


> There was no way I was going to compare that product to Spam!
> 
> That looks great.  Going to bookmark this one.


Both my wife and I grew up with WW2 Vet Dad's. There were always a couple of cans of Spam in the pantry for Breakfast, Lunch and emergency Suppers. In my house we go through at least 2 cans a week. Fried crisp with Mac n' Cheese is a favorite meal here. Guess it is what you grow up on. I do have to update my description, I had some domestic cheapo Salami that I fried for an Egg Sandwich. I didn't have the smokey flavor but otherwise it was really close. So if Spam and Salami had a child, they would call him Taylor's Ham...JJ


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## shannon127 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yet another sausage to add to my have to make list!  Looks good


----------



## jtnf (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys are really, REALLY going to force me to buy a grinder and stuffer, ain't you?


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2012)

Kevin ....That looks delicious as usual


----------



## michael ark (Dec 21, 2012)

Will have to make it sometime cause yours looks great.


----------



## couger78 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jtnf*
> 
> You guys are really, REALLY going to force me to buy a grinder and stuffer, ain't you?


Nah, no force involved.

Just gentle coercion by means of displaying endless photos of meaty goodness.

_"The spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is *weak*.”_  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                                                           —Matthew 26:41

Kevin


----------



## captspiffy (Dec 21, 2012)

Just where can I purchase, and have them shipped to Colorado ?

Please direct me to the website and I will place an order.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2012)

Captspiffy said:


> Just where can I purchase, and have them shipped to Colorado ?
> 
> Please direct me to the website and I will place an order.
> 
> ...


Mike, evening and welcome to the forum.....  What is it you want to purchase??    

Please take a moment and stop into roll call for a proper welcome...Roll Call..     Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 21, 2012)

They make a mint on that stuff (Taylor Ham) because it has such a cult following.
$1.99 would be a reasonable price, but they sell it here for $6.79 a pound!!!!!!! :icon_eek:
Cha-ching!!!!!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## couger78 (Dec 22, 2012)

When my wife's uncle from New Jersey would show up around the holidays, He always brought a box filled with Taylor ham chubs.

I didnt realize until much later when I checked the prices what a gold mine ($$$) he was generously bringing across the country. Plus he'd bring a half dozen LIVE maine lobsters.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kevin


----------



## jtnf (Dec 22, 2012)

Pfftt - Lobster.

Where I'm from we get two prepared however we want for $9.99 on off nights of $14.99 on busy nights... We eat what we want and use the rest as bait 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, this thread finally pushed me over the edge. I just bought an electric grinder (the $80 special LEM at Bass Pro) so I'll be hunting for non-cured recipes to try on Monday.


----------



## venture (Dec 22, 2012)

OK?

Did anyone else notice some monster hands or monster gloves?

Is this how I keep my old finger joints from freezing up?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## couger78 (Dec 22, 2012)

Venture said:


> OK?  Did anyone else notice some monster hands or monster gloves?
> 
> Is this how I keep my old finger joints from freezing up?


Hey, I _resemble_ that remark! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those are pretty thick gloves, however. I got 'em at Home Depot. They are *insulated food gloves* and can handle* hot* (think 'pulled pork') as well as *ice-cold* ground meats.

I find them incredibly versatile for mixing the cold stuff as well as moving hot hanging chubs in the smoker or poacher. I still use the food-prep gloves (the transparent or powder blue cheapies) for a lot of the food-handling, but these insulated gloves I really like—and they do a good job.

Kevin













7efa4e5b-4757-4ba3-a2bb-a5815578ec09_300.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 22, 2012


















Bock_handmix_lg.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 22, 2012


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have to get some of those!


----------



## venture (Dec 24, 2012)

Those gloves like a good addition. My fingers freeze when making small batches of sausage.

Now I just need a kitchen slave to clean up everything after the sausage-making fest!

Does anyone else go through towels like crazy when making sausage?  Thanks to the Martex towels from Costco, and a pretty new washer and dryer we are getting by.

Of course, no credit to my other half who so richly deserves it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## couger78 (Dec 25, 2012)

Venture said:


> Those gloves like a good addition. My fingers freeze when making small batches of sausage.
> 
> Does anyone else go through towels like crazy when making sausage?


I wear these nitrile gloves from Costco all the time when sausage-making, even when I put on those thick insulated gloves.

I find if I wear just the thick insulated gloves, my hands can become sweaty and this makes removing the gloves a challenge, particularly if they're covered in slippery meat fat. Wearing the nitrile gloves underneath solves this problem, and provides further insulation from the cold..













350-500082-847__1.jpg



__ couger78
__ Dec 25, 2012






..and I use mainly paper-towels for wipes, clean-up and the like.

Kevin


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 27, 2012)

Couger78 said:


> Nah, no force involved.
> 
> Just gentle coercion by means of displaying endless photos of meaty goodness.
> 
> ...


weak is not even strong enough language. The good thing in my grinder only does one thing....fine grind. So guess what is on the board to be tried...very soon.  My wife fell in love with Jersey Pork Roll after we bought some Sabrets hotdogs with some friends from NY.  She keeps saying we need to order more hotdogs but now I can just make it my own way!!! Mwa-ha-ha....

Points of this thread!!!


----------



## gunny r (Dec 27, 2012)

[h1]Now that looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/h1]


----------



## jsk0307 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks fantastic!  I grew up in NJ and this was a regular part of our breakfasts.  Here in PA it's really hard to find.  I still have some family in NJ and they might bring some once a year.  Sure would be nice to be able to make my own.  I'll have to give it a try someday when I have the right equipment.


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok... This is now added to my "Must Make" list (even though I have never had Taylor Ham before).


----------



## couger78 (Dec 28, 2012)

pearlheartgtr said:


> Ok... This is now added to my "Must Make" list (even though I have never had Taylor Ham before).


I had never heard of it either until about 30 years ago when my New Jersey relatives invaded California, bringing with them multiple chubs of both the Taylors ham and a load of kielbasa!

Being in NY, I'd have thought you would have come across it at some point. Maybe it's just 'bigger' in NJ and Pennsylvania.....

Kevin


----------



## humdinger (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks soo good frying in that pan. Never heard of Pork Roll up here in "Dee-troit", but it's a big melting pot so I'll keep an eye out. You never know.....thanks for posting. Nice pics.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 15, 2015)

This definitely needs a bump


----------



## tink3872 (Sep 15, 2017)

Looking good cougar.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2017)

tink3872 said:


> Looking good cougar.


Ummm... You should realize that this thread is over 2.5 years dead.
Last post before your gravedig was Feb 2015
 :hit:


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 29, 2020)

couger78 said:


> Here's what I used to make this. _*DO adjust the ECA to your tastes*_.
> 
> WE like a lot of TANG so used the max amount shown.
> 
> ...


The original recipe calls for  lhp is that what  you use to replace it, Eca? Can this be substituted in other recipes as well. I’m New to sausage making  thx


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2020)

My God that looks good!
I will definitely have to try that this winter when it’s too cold to go outside, which may be this Tues. and Wed.!
Thanks for posting this recipe!
Al


----------

